# Crankshaft pulley is wobbly



## 1974GTO (Oct 4, 2011)

I noticed this the other day.
I haven't looked further into the problem physically, I've been doing some reading.
If the camshaft bolt is loose how do I go about torquing it to spec? I'm guessing there is some tool to help which I don't have.
Would there be any other problem, which the pulley is wobbley?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Crankshaft pulley is wobbly, right?

with it running, look at the outer ring on the harmonic balancer - where the timing mark is. Is that wobbly too, or is it just the belt pulleys?

The big bolt in the center of the harmonic balancer gets torqued to 160 ft. lb. - and it needs to be right. You need a good torque wrench and some cojones to do it 

If it's just the belt pulleys wobbling and not the whole balancer assembly, check the 4 bolts that hold the pulley stack on. Make sure you have the 'spacer ring' on top of the pulley stack and under the bolt heads. It's there to keep the bolt heads from ripping out the center of the pulley(s). Also make sure your pulley(s) isn't/aren't bent, and that they're centered over the protrusion in the center of the balancer hub. They have to fit "around" that, otherwise the only things keeping them centered are the bolts, and they won't last long doing that.

Bear


----------



## 1974GTO (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes, Crankshaft is exactly what I meant, I must had been thinking about camshafts when asking that question.
I've tried to change it but didn't work.
Thanks for the reply and I will give it a shot tomorrow. I was watching it today it doesn't seem to wobbling as much as I thought compared to the first day I noticed it. Does it usually turn fairly smoothly or is there a little movement in it?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

when you get it set right put a dab of loctite on the 4 bolt for the pulley, had a set come loose after first start up and caught it just in time, would have been bad if it let loose at WOT.....


----------



## 1974GTO (Oct 4, 2011)

I took my goat to a mechanic and he said to keep an eye on it. He said "some kind of go in and out as it rotates" but he also said it could be the rubber seal or what ever it is. Is that the Harmonic balancer the rubber part?oh the metal rng is right? I forget. But if it gets worrse to yake it back. 
I'm taking it there next week so he can look over it. Its been a while since its been to a mechanic.
Going to get him to look at the starter. Its got starting problems.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

1974GTO said:


> I took my goat to a mechanic and he said to keep an eye on it. He said "some kind of go in and out as it rotates" but he also said it could be the rubber seal or what ever it is. Is that the Harmonic balancer the rubber part?oh the metal rng is right? I forget. But if it gets worrse to yake it back.
> I'm taking it there next week so he can look over it. Its been a while since its been to a mechanic.
> Going to get him to look at the starter. Its got starting problems.


The outer ring does have a rubber interface between it and the center hub, and when that starts to wear out it can allow the outer ring to wobble (and signals a balancer that needs to be replaced). However, the pulleys bolt to the solid inner hub of the balancer - the part that fits over the crank snout and is held on by that big A** bolt - and is separate from the outer ring. If it's the inner hub wobbling, then you've got a bent crank, a bent (or defective) balancer hub, bent/defective pulleys, or improperly installed/loose pulleys.

Bear


----------

